# Aluminum Ammo



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Anybody have opinions about aluminum jacketed ammo? Good? bad? Fine but why bother? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Click this link: http://www.handgunforum.net/home-defense-target-ammunition/30877-cci-blazer-9mm.html


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't shot tons of it but have shot quite a few hundred without problems.They do have CCI primers,which are the hardest cups,so if you get a light strike it may not go off.I've heard that the aluminum doesn't shrink as much as brass does after firing,so they may extract a touch harder.That I don't know for sure,but it is a problem with steel cases.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I've shot the a bunch of the CCI Blazer (aluminum case) and never had an issue. Calibers that I have shot include: 9mm, 38 special, 357 magnum, and 45 ACP. At the time, I chose it because it was less expensive than the brass-cased counterparts. Now you can find the steel-cased ammo (eastern Europe manufactured) that is less expensive than the aluminum cased ammo. I was never too keen about putting steel-cased ammo through my handguns, although there really isn't any data (that I have seen) to suggest it is detrimental. Now I reload my own, so I only shoot brass cased ammo now.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm like you about the steel.I've heard some horror stories about it but don't know who made the ammne was the lacquer coating gummed up chambers and the other was hard extraction and broken extractors.Don't know how much truth there is or how common it was,but it makes sense.


----------

